# Doubling a Shay and Climax?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I can resist anything but temptation fellows! Broke down under the strain of a good deal and bought a Bachmann Shay to go with my Bachmann Climax. I'd like to run both together on a logging train. So, I have two questions: Any problem running them together as far as how they're geared, and what kind of (track) power will I need to do the job. Being new to the largescale, not sure what I should be looking for in Voltage/amps for these? Bill


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

It's been a long time since I ran these on track power, but I double headed a Shay and Climax for quite a while before I converted both to DCC and then doubleheaded them that way. 

They are both light on current, 2 to 2.5 amps at full slip. 

Details on both at 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html 

and 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/shay_tips.html 

- gws


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got done with a show today and was double heading my shay and climax. I run airwire and 14.4 battery power, so I don't know if this would effect DC operation, but the shay is just slightly faster. Not to the point point of being a problem, but just fast enough that it works better in front "pulling" the climax. the two together can pull (i think) an impressive load and look way cool doin it.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I ran 2 Shays and a Climax for a number of years without any troubles at all.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, anxiously awaiting delivery! I haven't started building in my yard as yet-still gathering stuff and building cars. In the mean time, I'll run them on the Club layout and see how they do. I've been 'N' scaling for years and running 2 engines can sometimes be jerky. Even with two identical engines, I guess a small momentary contact, or 'dirty' spot causes problems.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
"If I die, and I have the most toys, what do I win?" 

That would be telling...


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Ya' mean I just have to wait, and see? I keep telling the wife: 'Just think of the yard sale you can have'........doesn't seem to work!


----------

